

Show HN: Philantro's Nonprofit Social Aggregation Project - bbissoon
https://www.philantro.com/metmuseum

======
bbissoon
Hi HN, Philantro's Nonprofit Social Aggregation Project pulls the data from
nonprofit's social media accounts in near-real-time (Near for server sake).

It allows the world to get a well rounded view of their favorite nonprofits,
find those with similar mission or location, find hashtags that are buzzing in
the nonprofit world and provides a treasure trove of data.

It's part of a bigger project I'm building. Thanks, Give Always.

